

Digg.com co-founder diggs TravelPod - r7000
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/diggcom-co-founder-diggs-travelpod/

======
parker
I believe this is none other than news.YC's ojbyrne, am I correct :)?

~~~
merrick33
correct, confirmed by Owen here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=257732>

